# The Ultimate Shoveler Mount !!!



## alphachief (May 5, 2012)

A buddy of mine has a really nice lease in Drew, MS.  Anyway, one of the members, who is a dentist, came up with this great mount idea for the clubhouse.  They put a bounty out one morning in order to harvest the "best hollywood" to use for the mount and my son shot this one for them.  Classic...


----------



## GABASSMAN (May 5, 2012)

Thats awesome!


----------



## drdarby45 (May 5, 2012)

That's great


----------



## rnelson5 (May 5, 2012)

pretty much my favorite duck mount now!!!!!!!!


----------



## dukslayer10 (May 5, 2012)

Looks awesome


----------



## blacklab (May 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Moondawg (May 5, 2012)

That shoveler could have eaten corn on the cob through a picket fence.


----------



## emusmacker (May 5, 2012)

Dang that duck looks like John Elway.


----------



## brownceluse (May 5, 2012)

Awesome! That thing is cool!


----------



## waterdogs (May 5, 2012)

I have family in Drew miss. And my cuz is a dentist there. My dad was from Drew.


----------



## yellowduckdog (May 6, 2012)

One of if not the coolest mount Ive ever seen


----------



## 5forfighting (May 9, 2012)

Cool, can i repost? Not sure if it is legal without permission but this deserves to be reposted.


----------



## alphachief (May 9, 2012)

5forfighting said:


> Cool, can i repost? Not sure if it is legal without permission but this deserves to be reposted.



Sure.


----------



## Joshredsox27 (May 9, 2012)

Legit haha


----------



## tkyklr1 (May 17, 2012)

Thats cool!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (May 18, 2012)

what kind of teeth did they use???  That's freakin awesome!


----------



## brittonl (May 21, 2012)

yellowduckdog said:


> One of if not the coolest mount Ive ever seen



I'll second that YDD! Great mount


----------



## kingfish (May 30, 2012)

Kind of makes that whole "Smilin Mallard" thing come to light !!  Great mount.


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet looking mount


----------

